# Long 2510 hydraulic issues



## Nigel Dawson

Rookie tractor owner here, who does not have an owners manual, in need of some guidance.

Last winter we had some water get into the hydraulic system on the tractor due to a split hose. We ended up with milky hydraulic fluid. We changed out the fluid three times and filters twice and on the last time even flushed the system out with Diesel (suggested by a local farmer who has some of the oldest working tractors I have ever seen), to drive out the water. The fluid is now clear. However, no matter what we try it just will not raise the PTO more than an inch or two and the front loader is now really sluggish. Someone suggested there is a screen/in-line filter that can get clogged up. Does anyone know where this is located and if this is likely to be the cause? Is there any way to test the pump to know if it is the pump that is shot?

Thanks for any help,

Taff1001.


----------



## HarveyW

Hello Nigel, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your tractor has a screen in the pump suction line (the larger line). It should be in open sight.


----------



## Nigel Dawson

HarveyW said:


> Hello Nigel, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Your tractor has a screen in the pump suction line (the larger line). It should be in open sight.


----------



## Nigel Dawson

Thanks Harvey, I will check it out.


----------

